# Rent allowance/supplement question



## flashfufu (5 Jan 2009)

Ok I'm completely new to claiming benefits etc. I have been working ever since I was 16. Initially part time as I was at school and then full time for the past few years. I was made redundant shortly after Christmas. I managed to sort out claiming jobseekers allowance today and was wondering about claiming help with my rent. I lived with my parents in Donegal up until about three months ago when I moved into Northern Ireland to live with my boyfriend in rented property. However on hearing that I was being made redundant I moved back to home to my parents. If I was to leave my parents and rent a property in Donegal along with my boyfriend would I qualify for some contribution towards my rent? My boyfriend is employed full time and works in Northern Ireland. So if we found a place at say 100 euro a week and he paid half would the government pay my half?
Please give me as much advice as possible folks
Cheers


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2009)

If you and your boyfriend move into a rented property, you'll be assessed as a couple for Rent Supplement and it will be means-tested on his income as well as your Social Welfare income.  So it's difficult to say whether you'd qualify or not.  Contact the Community Welfare Officer at your local health centre.


----------



## flashfufu (6 Jan 2009)

Ok thanks. Say for example it was my sister that moved in with me would they asses her income or even a friend? I'm going to see the welfare officer tomorrow but I want to know as much as possible in terms of my entitlements before I go.


----------



## mrsmonypenny (7 Jan 2009)

You will need to speak to your local welfare officer in person, who will assess your means. You will have to fill out some forms, and then you will have to go on the council housing list in order to recieve your allowance. I was on the rent allowance a few years ago as a single parent (since came off it when I met my boyfriend, who is now my husband). Have a look at the citizens advice website, there is a lot of social welfare information on it.


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2009)

flashfufu said:


> Ok thanks. Say for example it was my sister that moved in with me would they asses her income or even a friend? I'm going to see the welfare officer tomorrow but I want to know as much as possible in terms of my entitlements before I go.


 
No, your sister's or friend's income would not be assessed against you.


----------



## keredern (12 Jan 2009)

If you move in with your boyfriend and he is full time employed then you *will not* be eligible for RA regardless of your total income.

Sharing with a friend, relative or stranger is different. Only your income and circumstances are assessed but also only your portion of the rent.


----------



## ivor james (13 Jan 2009)

I am now unfortunately in this position, that I will have to start claiming JA and possibly Mortgage relief for a time,this was after I thought I had found a warehousing position before the Xmas but have now been informed there is no job, long story but gutted. My question is will the CWO refuse my application for morfgage relief on the basis that the interest portion of my mortgage is beyond the threshold for my county i.e my county rate is 175pw but my interest rate works out at 250pw. Will they pay me the 175 and expect me to make up the rest or will I just be refused entirely as in the case of rent allowance tenants who are told they have to get lower priced accomadation? Would be interested to know if anyone could help me with this?


----------



## keredern (13 Jan 2009)

Hi,unfortunately, I can't give you a definitive answer based on the detail in your question. Every case presented to the CWO is assessed on individual circumstance as well as the relevant legislation. Each area has a policy decided on by the Community Welfare team in conjunction with the Superintendent. It would be advisable for you to get in touch with your local CWO asap to submit your claim. This process can take a minimum of 10 working days from date of submission of *ALL* documentation.
Whatever the outcome, you have the right of appeal. You should exercise this right if you are unhappy with the CWO's decision. However, I would point out that the vast majority of CWOs are sympathetic to the current economic climate so I would hope that you will be treated with understanding and consideration.
Don't give up. You will get something and the CWO will be able to advise you on many things.
You should also contact the MABS helpline 1890 283 438 for further advice on income management, etc.
Citizen Information Centres are also a great source of help and reassurance.
Try www.welfare.ie for more info also.
Best wishes.


----------



## ivor james (13 Jan 2009)

Keredern,

Thanks so much for your advice,I will be going down to the CWO tomorrow to find out if they can help, I am sure they wont bite. Will let you know how I get on in time,

All the best

Ivor.


----------

